# As Tigers go Extinct Chinese Medicine switches to Lions



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

As Tigers Go Extinct, Chinese Medicine Switches to Lions | Care2 Causes

Devastating news......

.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

That is sad news. When some fantasy elixir enters the Chinese psyche it becomes unstoppable. 
Most of the decline in tiger numbers over the years is down to the demands of Chinese medicine.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I wanted to "like" your post Noush for highlighting what is happening - but what is happening is so dreadful that "like" seemed the wrong thing to do somehow. Wish there was a "good post" button or something like that! Rep to you anyway for bringing this to our attention hun xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I read about this too, its terrible the way the chines treat animals, skinning them alive,for their fur and boiling cats and dogs alive, seen some videos ,and its heartbreaking
As well as eating fish alive and monkeys brains, disgusting, what mentality


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

revolting act n i of not eaten chinese food since i saw that programme. :angry:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The year is 2013. Man has conquered the skies and his wonderous flying machines now dominate the air space where once only the birds he envied flew.

He is able to travel faster than the speed of sound. He has become master of the great oceans. 

He has even ventured into that vast final frontier called space. 

And yet he still believes in Voodoo and Witchcraft.

The veneer of civilised man is so thin.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

read the article, all i can say is no,no,no, to animal,bones tissue being used to 2"better" human health when we have all the remedies in plant form anyway, i dont like it one bit .


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

It is shocking. I never thought in my lifetime that rhino would become extinct, yet it is happening, thanks to poaching. I believe in 3 years time, rhino will be extinct in the wild.

Tigers are basically extinct as well, and lions will be next. 
It is heartbreaking. Man's inhumanity to the planet. And mankind will reap the whirlwind.
You know what..I sometimes feel I don't want to be part of this world anymore.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Which brings to mind the song by Chris Rea, "The Road to Hell" and the lines "Lookout world, take a good look, what goes down here. You must learn this lesson fast and learn it well!" way back in nineteen eightees. Chris Rea - The Road To Hell Full Version - YouTube


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

As far as I know bones are all made of the same things, calcium collagen and marrow amongst other things and do the same job, so if they really must use animal bones there must be plenty left over from ones already in the food chain that are already slaughtered.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh ffs - surely people should realise it does naff all except kill to extinction some poor creature

:mad5:


----------



## Staffordshirebullterriers (Apr 19, 2013)

And the Giant Pandas, A.K.A. One of the most popular animals in the world, is dying out too. Humans have to learn to respect animals, before they regret it forever, when we humans die out because there is no animals to call out planet the earth. Without them, just call our planet a pile of dirt waiting to die.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> It is shocking. I never thought in my lifetime that rhino would become extinct, yet it is happening, thanks to poaching. I believe in 3 years time, rhino will be extinct in the wild.
> 
> Tigers are basically extinct as well, and lions will be next.
> It is heartbreaking. Man's inhumanity to the planet. And mankind will reap the whirlwind.
> You know what..I sometimes feel I don't want to be part of this world anymore.


Agree, can't say I like the idea of zoos, but they are going to be about the only places where certain animals are safe, sadly. Ivory used to be the really big one...but there are others now as well.


----------



## Staffordshirebullterriers (Apr 19, 2013)

It's pathetic ANIMALS WERN'T BORN TO BE MEDICINE OR RUGS!!! There is fake fur and herbal medicine and stuff now so all it is a bunch of people wanting to make a couple pounds and supposedly " amazing " medicine. Well, I haven't heard any miracle stories of people coming back form the dead with animal bones medicine, so I can't see how it is so great that hundreds of animals are killed.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

orangutans are also in danger due to the deforrestation of their natural habitat, they face eviction,starvation,death,kidnap,torture- sound familar? to replace with palm oil ...also sadly ironic that both the orangutans and palm oil are the same colour-orange, beautiful creatures. look on your processed food labels ,its in everything now<3 angry orangutans did u know there is only 1 chromesone difference between oranutangs and humans,

this thread chills me to the BONE


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> orangutans are also in danger due to the deforrestation of their natural habitat, they face eviction,starvation,death,kidnap,torture- sound familar? to replace with palm oil ...also sadly ironic that both the orangutans and palm oil are the same colour-orange, beautiful creatures. look on your processed food labels ,its in everything now<3 angry orangutans did u know there is only 1 chromesone difference between oranutangs and humans,
> 
> this thread chills me to the BONE


I recall watching a pitiful documentary some time ago about deforestation and the sad and terrible plight of the indigenous population of Orangutans fast becoming homeless because their habitat was being torn down.

Some of them had fostered the habit of smoking discarded cigarette butts and taken to drinking dregs of beer from tins left behind by those workers.

Some had adopted the habit of begging both from amused workers who accommodated their requests.

Isn't man a shameless 845T4RD.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i didnt see documentary but read some stuff on internet ,not for the animal lover or fainthearted,i woulnt even write on here what i read but im not surprised they need a drink or 10


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I recall watching a pitiful documentary some time ago about deforestation and the sad and terrible plight of the indigenous population of Orangutans fast becoming homeless because their habitat was being torn down.
> 
> Some of them had fostered the habit of smoking discarded cigarette butts and taken to drinking dregs of beer from tins left behind by those workers.
> 
> ...


it was the last bit i liked btw.

i hate humanity. i really do. 
we are the least HUMANE species, merely plagueing this planet.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard they were farming tigers.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

You should listen to Brian May take on what makes us 'Human' on the Jeremy Vine show...he is spot on! BBC Radio 2 - Jeremy Vine



Zaros said:


> I recall watching a pitiful documentary some time ago about deforestation and the sad and terrible plight of the indigenous population of Orangutans fast becoming homeless because their habitat was being torn down.
> 
> Some of them had fostered the habit of smoking discarded cigarette butts and taken to drinking dregs of beer from tins left behind by those workers.
> 
> ...


He is! our species as a whole is Rotton to the core



kodakkuki said:


> it was the last bit i liked btw.
> 
> i hate humanity. i really do.
> we are the least HUMANE species, merely plagueing this planet.


Yet some of us have the nerve to label other species 'vermin' ...WE are the only Vermin on this planet!



foxiesummer said:


> I heard they were farming tigers.


Yes they do FS, they keep them in Hell Holes!...its in the wild theyre disappearing forever.


----------



## cyrus (Jun 15, 2013)

it is really tragic, what will happen next, one by one they will destroy all the great cats.


----------

